
Apple sues iPhone CPU design ace after he quits to run data-center chip upstart - pier25
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/09/apple_nuvia_ceo_suit/
======
notlukesky
“Non-compete agreements are automatically void as a matter of law in
California, except for a small set of specific situations expressly authorized
by statute.“

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-
compete_clause#California](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-
compete_clause#California)

Apple has no legal case, but just wants to punish him.

